# Tip option



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

what kind of scam fraud illegal company doesn't give the option of tipping including uber and uber eats ??


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> what kind of scam fraud illegal company doesn't give the option of tipping including uber and uber eats ??


Why do you drive for them? a fool?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Fuber1 said:


> what kind of scam fraud illegal company doesn't give the option of tipping including uber and uber eats ??


Ok so there isn't a tipping option for McDonald's.......does that mean it is a scam fraud illegal company as well.......


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

There is a tip jar at the counter


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> There is a tip jar at the counter


At McDonald's, is there??!


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

It's donations to their charity


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> It's donations to their charity


Then it's not a tip jar for the workers...


----------

